# My 1968 14ft Alumacraft project (Finished!)



## offdutyangler (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello all, I'm glad to finally be posting my first post here. Like many others I have also been reading many of the prior posts and looking at all the great conversions you all have done. Now it is my turn. 

My father gave me his 1968 14ft Alumacraft boat that he bought new. I grew up going out on the Wisconsin river with it but now I live in Madison WI and will be exploring the lake system here. 

My first question (of many) for the experienced boaters out there;

If I add a casting deck (with pedestal seat) in the front (overtop the first two bench seats), take out the middle bench seat add a floor and add a aft casting deck (over the rear bench seat) will this make my 14ft boat less maneuverable in a lake?

I'm asking because today I made a bad rookie mistake. I took my two boys (7 and 4) out fishing and the wind picked up a little making fishing a little challenging (again 7 and 4) so they asked me to take them for a boat ride. As we left the shelter of a overpass (John Nolan Dr) we headed towards the Monona Terrace which is quite open to wind coming off the entire lake. Needless to say when we got to this location the boat was going all over in the swells. We were tossed around and the ol pucker factor was in full gear. I realized once I we were there I couldn't turn the boat around. Coming off years of river fishing when such a thing would happen the best thing to do is to hug the bank, however on the lake I realized that was no better. Needless to say finally we located a boat dock (on the opposite side of the lake from our vehicle and trailer) and I had to call in a friend to come get us. As my daddy nerves settled I thought to myself

"If I add the weight that will come with my conversion would have this experience been worse?"

The last picture (which I don't own) is what I'm planning own doing to my boat


----------



## jasper60103 (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome aboard, offdutyangler.
Glad to hear you and your family made it to shore safely.
Sometimes the wind and weather can be unpredictable.
Nice boat and good luck with the mod.

jasper


----------



## fatdad (Sep 16, 2012)

I really like the pic of the finished boat..
That is what I want to do also!!


----------



## tonynoriega (Sep 21, 2012)

Would like to see some more photos as you progress offduty...

I just came across a 1953 16' Alumacraft, that looks very similar to yours...

Am thinking of doing something very similar...However, I think I am going to keep the middle bench because of my kids... I have 4 kids and the middle bench would be nice to keep....

I do plan on making a platform up front from the bow to the first bench....thats for carp shooting...

Good luck!


----------



## offdutyangler (Sep 21, 2012)

I've been debating keeping the middle seat also tonynoriega. I don't remember who it was but someone here on tinboats put a deck under the seats and added a casting deck over the first two bench seats. 

Good luck on your project!


----------



## tonynoriega (Sep 21, 2012)

Well here is my plan from a 5000ft view...

Just finished wire brushing the entire outside...have about 15 rivets to replace, with some closed end blind rivets and some 3M 5200... got 40ish... rivet holes to MarineTex Epoxy putty fix up front from someone riveting the ID tags...

From there...gonna GluvIt the entire inside seams front to back...then self etching primer all the inside, then a base coat of marine primer...paint....

Replacing the transom wood.

I originally took out the middle bench. But after some consideration will put it back in.

Plan on putting a "floor" from the rear bench, to the middle bench... then from the middle bench to front bench... so essentially two floors. Then a casting deck, or as I call it a "carp deck" to run flush with the top of the two front seats. This will also have some sort of hatch to store stuff, or a battery for the trolling motor...

Similar to the photo you posted above, just imagine the middle bench still in tact...

Time...money...and kids... all my factors involved in how long this "dream" will take...

But that is the fun part to me is the detailed work that will ensure it lasts a long time...

Cheers.


----------



## offdutyangler (Sep 30, 2012)

Ok so instead of halting the fishing / boating time for this year I decided to hold of on my modification. However to prevent my boys from slipping and sliding around I simply through some outdoor carpet down on the deck. To my surprise it worked out pretty good, so good i'm considering doing just that but this brought me to some questions. 
I really want a walkthrough deck (from aft to stern) but there is a bench seat. Has anyone seen (or did) a simple mod by removing the middle bench seat and only adding a brace without a floor? if so how? 


In the picture I was thinking about cutting the bench where the can pole on the left is and where the other poles are on the right, (14inches in from both sides.) then somehow adding a brace straight down attaching it to one of the main ribs of the boat.


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 3, 2012)

I started I couldn't wait for the off season. I'm taking it one step at a time so I can still go out fishing during the mod.
Next will be a front casting deck / storage area.


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, the aft deck worked out pretty good. The seat was great compared to just the hard bench seat but as I was getting the boat ready to go fishing I realized that the gas tank (a monster 6.6 gallon) doesn't fit under the deck all the way. I think this will be solved when I get a 3 gallon tank. 
I also noticed that with just me in the boat and nothing in the front the boats weight distribution sucks. I think this will be solved when I add the front deck next week. 

The first picture shows the oversized gas tank and the second picture is the big one my son and I caught.


----------



## Ictalurus (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice looking ride ODA!!! A true classic considering you're the second owner. You may get different opinions, but you'll be fine removing the center seat as long as you keep the front one in place. Or you could also cut out a section like you have proposed and tie it into a deck for bracing. Once you have that open layout, you'll never want another boat w/o it. Just throw a few extra pin style seat receptacles in the deck if you need extra seating.


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you Ictalurus, the middle bench seat is coming out this week. I’m going to pretty much do the same mod as Zubes did however I’m adding side rails utilizing the fasteners that will be there once the bench seat comes out. 

(Here is Zubes mod; https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13781)


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 8, 2012)

My deck bracing,




I started by drilling out the rivets that held in the bench seat in. This was pretty easy to do, I used a punch to make a divot then drilled the top of the rivets off until they popped off. I'm leaving both of the braces on to attach to a side rail i'm adding.




Here is the bench seat removed, talk about different! Over 25 years of fishing in this boat.




I contemplated using wood for the bracing but after many hours of looking through other peoples mod's I decided to use aluminum. However since I'm trying to do this as cheap as I can I decided to use an aluminum extension ladder I had. Talk about easy (so far.)
I attached the two ladders together and this is what I came up with,




Which left me with a gap in the middle of the boat,




After thinking of ways to fill the gap, this is what I came up with, I cut off a couple pieces of the ladder foot things and slid them in. I'm very please on how well they worked. 






Later today (after running to the Depot for supplies) I will be riveting everything into place and adding the deck.


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 8, 2012)

Rivet time! 

Grabbing onto it and shaking it and there is absolutely no movement separate from the boat. It is solid!








And I'm not even close to being done riveting the frame.


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm almost finished framing the deck's. I just have to add a little more to the front casting deck frame. 

For the front casting deck frame I used some more of my aluminum ladder. I plan on cutting out the forward crossbar so I can have more room for my storage lid access.




I attached it by bending over some of the side and riveting it to the bench seat.





Here is my "gap" filler riveted to the boat rib.




I hopefully will be cutting the plywood decking tomorrow.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 8, 2012)

looks great - :beer:


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 8, 2012)

Front casting deck frame complete! (well almost I still have to make the storage access bigger.)


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks nice and sturdy - should last a like time :beer:


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 9, 2012)

Template complete, time for the plywood!


----------



## tonynoriega (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice... I once considered using wood for framing, but if I can get my hands on an old alum ladder... sheesh.. problem solved... this is exactly what I want to do to my rig...spot on!


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 9, 2012)

Main deck cut! Man this was harder than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## fishingmich (Oct 10, 2012)

If those bent pieces of aluminum don't work, you might be able to use aluminum studs used for framing houses. I don't see any reason why they wouldn't, but just in case, the studs are another option, sweet build by the way.


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 10, 2012)

Both decks cut, time to seal them, then carpet time!


----------



## bigwave (Oct 10, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 10, 2012)

Recommendation to anyone who is doing their first mod, BUY ENOUGH CARPET ALL AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!!

That's right, I ran out of carpet and the carpet that I bought (Home Depot) is no longer there. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
Now I have to figure out something else for my front casting deck or try to special order some. Anyway's here is what I have completed so far.














My plan is to fasten the main deck down and take the boat out for a test run tomorrow (and come up with a solution for the front deck.)


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 11, 2012)

Today was slow for the boat mod but I did pick up some boat seats to try out. I like how conferrable they are but they are BIG for this boat. Two of them at the same time I think would be too much. Plus they sit pretty high and my boys can't touch the deck while sitting in them. I think I'll use one of them for the main deck and go with the seat receptacle for the casting deck.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 12, 2012)

Excellent work! I have the same seats by the way and they are very comfortable.


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 14, 2012)

Well I'm pretty much finished. I still have some little things I want to add but for now I can get the boat out for fall fishing.


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats on getting here done.
Like the rod storage and cubby hole for the tackle box.

Now take spidie fishing! :LOL2:


----------



## offdutyangler (Oct 17, 2012)

Success! 
What a difference it is out on the water. The boat defiantly handles better and moving around in the boat when fishing is sooooo much nicer.


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 17, 2012)

offdutyangler said:


> Success!
> What a difference it is out on the water. The boat defiantly handles better and moving around in the boat when fishing is sooooo much nicer.



Looks great on the water too.


----------



## Ictalurus (Oct 17, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> 

Lookin' good man!!!


----------



## ladyhuntr (Apr 25, 2014)

This looks pretty cool! I'm fixing to try and put a deck on my 10 ft. jon boat using the ladder frame and was trying to figure out what is the best thing to use to cut the aluminum with. I'm reading everything I can online to help with ideas as I have never done this but am sure going to give it a shot and will be doing it alone. Once I get started on a project like this I have tunnel vision though. I tried to find out if jb weld will adhere to its self but couldn't really find out much on that. Does anyone know? The rivets had a lot of it on them and from what I understand its pretty hard to get off and I don't have the tools to do it with. The back seat has the rivets removed in front of it and I was going to put stainless steel bolts in to replace them as from what I read if you rerivet it they don't stay tight long. Anyway I was going to put jb weld over the screw heads on the bottom of the boat and since jb weld is already on where the rivets were, I wondered if it would stick. Gonna try it anyway cause I don't have anything to grind the old off or heat it up to melt it so wish me luck. I got the holes drilled last night and the bolts put in so guess I will put the jb weld on them tonight and give it a test before I start with the deck. Any advice is welcome


----------

